# Is cursive writing dead?



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard

Typing Beats Scribbling: Indiana Schools Can Stop Teaching Cursive - TIME NewsFeed

_ Who still writes in cursive? 

That age-old writing method you might never have used since fourth grade will no longer be taught in Indiana schools come fall, thanks to a memo from school officials. Instead, students will be expected to become proficient in keyboard use.

Seems like a smart move as being able to type efficiently is a vital skill in today's world, as opposed to knowing how to write cursive, which &#8212; like being able to churn butter and knowing how to hitch a horse to a wagon &#8212; is no longer needed


_


----------



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm still probably one of the youngest members on USMB if not the youngest active member. That being said, when I was in elementary school, there was still a large amount of time spent on trying to teach kids cursive because they would need to know it one day. 

I just think the matter of the fact is people don't really write anymore, outside of their name and some numbers. Everything is done on the computer. So I can see why schools are making the smart move by transitioning to keyboards. By the time they graduate high school, I would be surprised if cursive is taught in most schools at all.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Modbert said:


> I'm still probably one of the youngest members on USMB if not the youngest active member. That being said, when I was in elementary school, there was still a large amount of time spent on trying to teach kids cursive because they would need to know it one day.
> 
> I just think the matter of the fact is people don't really write anymore, outside of their name and some numbers. Everything is done on the computer. So I can see why schools are making the smart move by transitioning to keyboards. By the time they graduate high school, I would be surprised if cursive is taught in most schools at all.



I was taught cursive writing and penmanship.  I gave it up in the 6th grade in favor of printing and haven't used it in 45 years. As useless as learning Roman numerals

Kids can text at 50 words per minute....cursive writing is not a needed skill


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> 
> Typing Beats Scribbling: Indiana Schools Can Stop Teaching Cursive - TIME NewsFeed



Happened at the same time that "w" became the most commonly used letter in the English language, replacing "e."


As in www.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> 
> Typing Beats Scribbling: Indiana Schools Can Stop Teaching Cursive - TIME NewsFeed




Not for me, I love writing in cursive.  They will always teach it, I would hope.


----------



## Grace (Jul 7, 2011)

I love writing like that..in fancy script. But it's dead for me now. Can't hold a pen or pencil very well any more. Fucked up hands.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

A lot of school systems have already given up cursive.  My son is 18 and was never taught cursive in  school.  I graduated college in '79 and I think I had already personally gone to printing only.  If not, it was shortly after that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> A lot of school systems have already given up cursive.  My son is 18 and was never taught cursive in  school.  I graduated college in '79 and I think I had already personally gone to printing only.  If not, it was shortly after that.



I think printing takes a lot longer and it's never as neat looking.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it's a shame.

Kids need to learn cursive, it they choose or not choose to use it later in life, oh well.

But I feel it's a skill that should be taught.

Mini EZ just sent out her Thank You notes today (for the birthday gifts she received) and they were in cursive.

It means more to the grandparent, etc. to get a hand written note than a text or an email, eh? 

(not that thank you notes should only be written in cursive, but they should be hand-written...but I digress.........)


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 7, 2011)

It requires a really  high level of patience to do well.   I think it is a useful thing to learn not for how you will use it, but for the inner discipline it creates in order to do it well.

I have been doing everything keyboard since 1980.   My handwriting always was pathetic.   This was mostly a courtesy to the reader.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a shame.  There is a definite connection between writing with one's hands and learning.  Typing doesn't do that.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 7, 2011)

jIH jach Daq tlhIngan


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 7, 2011)

In the public schools, writing died right after reading.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

sooo, they will all "sign" thier names by printing?

that's funny

Granted, currently the only cursive I use is my signature and only I can read it.  But I used it well into my 30's.  If I wanted to write a note in my journal or send a letter home, it was in cursive.  The quality depended on who I wanted to read it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> sooo, they will all "sign" thier names by printing?
> 
> that's funny
> 
> Granted, currently the only cursive I use is my signature and only I can read it.  But I used it well into my 30's.  If I wanted to write a note in my journal or send a letter home, it was in cursive.  The quality depended on who I wanted to read it.



We could soon reach a point where a signature is obsolete

"Put your DNA on this contract"


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > sooo, they will all "sign" thier names by printing?
> ...




Yikes!

I certainly hope not.

But I could see thumb prints becoming more common.  The banks ask for one when cashing a check.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Good thing you have two of them then!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Aww  you didn't!  









kinda hoping that would slip by, unnoticed.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2011)

change is going to happen, wether the oldies like it or not. put your thumb print here for identification


----------



## masquerade (Jul 7, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> A lot of school systems have already given up cursive.  My son is 18 and was never taught cursive in  school.  I graduated college in '79 and I think I had already personally gone to printing only.  If not, it was shortly after that.



My little guy just finished up elementary school where he was expected to learn how to write in cursive.  He actually enjoys it.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> sooo, they will all "sign" thier names by printing?
> 
> that's funny
> 
> Granted, currently the only cursive I use is my signature and only I can read it.  But I used it well into my 30's.  If I wanted to write a note in my journal or send a letter home, it was in cursive.  The quality depended on who I wanted to read it.



Funny, the only cursive I use is my signature and oddly, the amount line of the check.  The pay to the order line, I print along with the memo line.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Or that 666 on our forehead!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 7, 2011)

I write all the time.  And, my writing is abysmal.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > sooo, they will all "sign" thier names by printing?
> ...



It all comes down to whether or not another person will need to read it.

A letter home can be read by the family.  A public note will more than likely be printed

but

Anyone trying to read my class notes or anything that only I will read, better bring the CIA to crack the code, cuz DaVincci has nuthin on me.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



---------------------------
Microsoft Internet Explorer
---------------------------
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kwc57 again.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
bummer



We, for government, it is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 7, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think it's a shame.
> 
> Kids need to learn cursive, it they choose or not choose to use it later in life, oh well.
> 
> ...



   

I'm so glad there are still some folks in this world who know how much a hand-written -- or printed -- note of thanks means to others.  I've always taught (and made when they were little) my kids write thank you notes.  I even waited until my son's graduation for him to send his notes out so he could include a pic.  People like knowing that they gift they sent/gave you was appreciated.  That will never change.



Si modo said:


> This is a shame.  There is a definite connection between writing with one's hands and learning.  Typing doesn't do that.



In one of my college classes the teacher said we could use our notebooks for tests and that we could put whatever we wanted in those note books but . . . it had to be written by us.  If we wanted to write the entire book and put it in the notebook that was fine.  When the kids asked him why his response was 'because you will learn the  material better if you write it yourself'.  He was right.

All three of my kids print rather than write in cursive.  They find cursive awkward.

I'm fine with them teaching typing in school.  My oldest learned how to type in 4th grade but for some reason the other two weren't taught so they hunt-and-peck.  I've even bought the 'learn to type at home' software and they gave up because the hunt-and-peck was so engrained.  Damn it . . . I made the mistake of assuming that because the oldest was taught that meant the others would also be taught.  Had I known they weren't I would have had them learn how to type when they were 8 or 9.  Stupid on my end.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 7, 2011)

I write in cursive every day, and I love it!
I also think it's prettier, well for some....than just printing. Women usually always have prettier hand writing than the gents, but I have seen a few gents who have beautiful hand-writing (cursive).
When I write letters, I write them in cursive and the schools here in my area, still teach students how to write in cursive.
A "signature" will never be a signature if it not written in cursive.
Come on, keep with the cursive people


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Plenty of people use curseive writing on here.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think it's a shame.
> 
> Kids need to learn cursive, it they choose or not choose to use it later in life, oh well.
> 
> ...



Thank you notes need to be handwritten.  Mini KWC graduated this year and he has been writing thank you notes right and left......well, printing thank you notes.  If anyone wants the address to send him a gift, just let me know and I'll make sure you get a note.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 7, 2011)

it should definitely still be taught.  think about how many times you still do use writing in your lives.  everything can't be typed


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Plenty of people use curseive writing on here.



bullshit


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 7, 2011)

Si modo said:


> This is a shame.  There is a definite connection between writing with one's hands and learning.  Typing doesn't do that.



Nor does printing. Somewhere between learning the basics of handwriting and doing it automatically, you learn that thoughts put to sentences in a flowing manner work together in tangent. When I print something, I'm always spelling it out, not writing the word without hesitation. (Same with advanced typing skills, though. If I had to think about which keys to use to form a word, it would take me ten times as long to post some of my more fascinating comments. )


----------



## Trajan (Jul 7, 2011)

Si modo said:


> This is a shame.  There is a definite connection between writing with one's hands and learning.  Typing doesn't do that.



agreed. there is  a latent learning that goes on when you do these things in a tactile manner.  


I was taught palmer penmanship, It also taught me discipline. I don't know how many hours I sat and scribbled O's on the edge of O's on the edge of O's to get my hand trained.


----------



## zzzz (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, so kids won't be able to sign their names to documents or checks or wherever. They already can't add or subtract without a computer or calculator so why be able to write either. Our schools are already dumbing down Americans, its no wonder other countries kids beat ours every day.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 7, 2011)

make your X right here....


----------



## Toro (Jul 7, 2011)

They don't teach it where I live.  My wife was outraged.  She wanted to send our son to summer school just so he could write cursive.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> 
> Typing Beats Scribbling: Indiana Schools Can Stop Teaching Cursive - TIME NewsFeed
> 
> ...




I hope not. It will be sad to see adults who write like a 5 year old's.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 7, 2011)

masquerade said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of school systems have already given up cursive.  My son is 18 and was never taught cursive in  school.  I graduated college in '79 and I think I had already personally gone to printing only.  If not, it was shortly after that.
> ...



Yeah, I teach special needs kids, they BEG to learn cursive (in the second grade)-I tell them it's taught in third grade (but apparently not anymore  ) but if they get free time I let them practice in some extra cursive books I have. They love it!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good for you EZ!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 7, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > This is a shame.  There is a definite connection between writing with one's hands and learning.  Typing doesn't do that.
> ...


Hmmm, Palmer....Catholic school, eh?

Ever noticed that we have an entire generation that has no idea how to even hold a writing implement?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 7, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



nope, public school and military school. 

yes, same for eating utensils...


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 8, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Ok, so kids won't be able to sign their names to documents or checks or wherever. They already can't add or subtract without a computer or calculator so why be able to write either. Our schools are already dumbing down Americans, its no wonder other countries kids beat ours every day.



Kids get to use calculators in higher math classes, but still must "show their work" on assignments to prove they understand the math and how it works.

The problem with American education is all of the new fangled teaching theories that keep popping up and the lack of rules and disipline.  That and stanardized testing, the results of which can be seen in the Atlanta scandel going on right now.  My son who just graduated would come home each day talking about kids being drunk or stoned in class, talking back to teachers, they bring food and drinks into class and text or sleep during class.  Man, when I was in school in the mid-70's, the teacher that didn't whip out the paddle and give you swats would at the very least drag your ass down to the principal.  The relaxed atmosphere and teaching to the standardized test in order to get federal dollars is what has killed education.  Close the campus, make them wear uniforms, give teachers and admin the ability to actually discipline the students and allow the school board to set the standards of education in their district instead of having a national "standard" tied to funding.  Change those things and you will see education turn around.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 8, 2011)

Toro said:


> They don't teach it where I live.  My wife was outraged.  She wanted to send our son to summer school just so he could write cursive.



It's kind of like circumcision isn't it.  It's just the way we've always done it, so it must be right.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Ok, so kids won't be able to sign their names to documents or checks or wherever. They already can't add or subtract without a computer or calculator so why be able to write either. Our schools are already dumbing down Americans, its no wonder other countries kids beat ours every day.



They could always spend 20 minutes teaching kids how to sign their names


----------



## Flopper (Jul 8, 2011)

I have spent 8 hours a day typing for many years.  The result is I can no longer write in cursive, at least not so it can be understood.  Like so many things, if you don't use it, you lose it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 8, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > This is a shame.  There is a definite connection between writing with one's hands and learning.  Typing doesn't do that.
> ...



The "Palmer" method is beautiful. It's hard to tell if a man or a woman is doing the writing.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 8, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so kids won't be able to sign their names to documents or checks or wherever. They already can't add or subtract without a computer or calculator so why be able to write either. Our schools are already dumbing down Americans, its no wonder other countries kids beat ours every day.
> ...



And those that don't like it (parents and children) can choose to drop out and get left out. It's time to stop force-feeding education, even K-12.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 8, 2011)

Flopper said:


> I have spent 8 hours a day typing for many years.  The result is I can no longer write in cursive, at least not so it can be understood.  Like so many things, if you don't use it, you lose it.



Mine (for my eyes only) has become a combination of handwriting, shorthand, and text abbreviations. Pity the person who's looking forward to reading my journal once I croak.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 8, 2011)

My handwriting looks like a cross between Mayan glyphs and Sanskrit; I type 2 fingered knowing that if I am foolish enough to look away from the keyboard, the keys will move under my fingers.

The QWERTY keyboard is the most absurd piece of modern equipment still in use; it's like putting a horse on a car and making you sit on the horse for transportation. The common letters are totally inaccessible, and there are no fast keys for common words like it, and, but, or and the.


----------



## Cimerian (Jul 8, 2011)

Cursive was a way for people to communicate faster.  I'm sorry but yes it has outlived it's purpose.  It is not dead as we will catalog it in history but as for being useful it is dead.  Keyboarding has replaced it.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2011)

It may be phased out of public schools eventually, but it will still be taught in private schools....perhaps even become a status symbol someday. People don't need to speak Latin anymore, but it's still being taught to the well educated.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still probably one of the youngest members on USMB if not the youngest active member. That being said, when I was in elementary school, there was still a large amount of time spent on trying to teach kids cursive because they would need to know it one day.
> ...



I dumped it as soon as I wasn't graded on it anymore too.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2011)

And the only thing worse than writing cursive is reading it.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 8, 2011)

I wrote in cursive until I joined the Navy. logbooks and passdowns had to be printed. After 20 years of the Navy, I lost my penmanship and print everything in capital letters.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 9, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> 
> Typing Beats Scribbling: Indiana Schools Can Stop Teaching Cursive - TIME NewsFeed
> 
> ...



Yea thats wonderful, now kids will be illiterate when it comes to cursive.  Its already bad enough when they all write in "phone text".  And since when is cursive knowns as "scribbling"?

Why am I not surprised that idiots like you are in favor of dumbing down our kids.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2011)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> ...



Those kids can text at 50 wpm. When was the last time you wrote Or read a document or report in cursive?

On a side note....when was the last time you saw a secretary use shorthand?


----------



## editec (Jul 9, 2011)

There is no greater waste of time than to teach kids cursive script.

IN the first place most manly boys do not have the finer motor control to achieve anything like legible cursive script.

In the second there is no evidence that a person who prints instead of using cursive script is at any disadvantage in terms of speed of writing.

About the only time I bother with cursive script is when I sign my name.

And that scrawl of mine is totally illlegible.

Cursive script was the invention of 15th century Italian monks.

It's a freaking waste of a kids' time to learn it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 9, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



A piece of white paper wrapped around the food is the only required utensil sometimes!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 9, 2011)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> ...



I don't think RW said he was "in favor" of it. Jayzus, try some anger management.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 9, 2011)

manifold said:


> And the only thing worse than writing cursive is reading it.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?



Learn to read!
I happen to write in cursive and it's very neat, thank you very much!!!
People can read it, it looks neat and tidy and I enjoy writing in cursive. Doctors use chicken scratch, and you probably have a hard time reading their signatures, but with us regular folk, if the cursive is done right, others should have no problem reading it.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 9, 2011)

Some food for thought...

10 Reasons to Teach Cursive Writing First Before Print - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


----------



## hortysir (Jul 9, 2011)

Reminds me of Brad Paisley's, "If I could write a letter to me"
I should of studied Spanish and taken a typing class


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 9, 2011)

When I was in school drafting was taught to all the boys and home ec to all the girls.
Like cursive writing, a waste of time.
However, Latin is usefull in learning many other languages.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 9, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Schools dumping it in favor of learning the keyboard
> 
> Typing Beats Scribbling: Indiana Schools Can Stop Teaching Cursive - TIME NewsFeed
> 
> ...



Another sign 'O the times. Does it occur to schools that sometimes people are (God forbid) caught in situations where they don't have access to electronic gadgets? How would you write a message in a bottle if you were lost at sea? Imagine the frustration.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



This is an example of why, while I'm not necessarily opposed to teaching cursive writing, I am not a fan of it's use.  I find printing much easier to read, it has far fewer legibility issues.  With this simple Palmer image I found myself having to consciously differentiate some of the letters rather than simply reading the word.  Certainly there's an issue of familiarity, as the printed word, whether typed or hand-written, is far more common than cursive.  Still, cursive writing seems to suffer more from people giving it their own personal touches.  People seem more able to write with a uniform look in print than cursive.  

Cursive is the 'prettier' writing.  I consider it a decorative form of writing, whereas printing is functional.  So, if teaching cursive is helpful in childrens' learning, I am all for it; however, it should not be taught because it is useful in day-to-day life.


----------



## chanel (Jul 10, 2011)

The sad fact is if it's "not on the test", schools don't want to waste time teaching it.  Testing drives all educational decisions.  I am a big proponent of cursive handwriting and require it in my reading classes.  I firmly believe it helps with spelling, if nothing else.  Dyslexic students cannot confuse their "b's and d's" in cursive.

Here's a great article on the benefits.  

"The many health perks of good handwriting
Not only does it help the brain develop, it can also improve grades and confidence"

Why handwriting matters - latimes.com

Not mentioned in the article, but worth noting, is that students who use cursive on the SATs generally score higher.  It may be a bias, but I doubt it.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 10, 2011)

chanel said:


> The sad fact is if it's "not on the test", schools don't want to waste time teaching it.  Testing drives all educational decisions.  I am a big proponent of cursive handwriting and require it in my reading classes.  I firmly believe it helps with spelling, if nothing else.  Dyslexic students cannot confuse their "b's and d's" in cursive.
> 
> Here's a great article on the benefits.
> 
> ...



Excellent points Chanel.


Yes, it's a shame here in Indiana they are doing away with it. As you said, it's not taught on the "Test" (ISTEP) so why bother? 

The people who make decisions like this DON'T teach in the classroom....too bad TEACHERS don't have any say on what is best for our students.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2011)

Another lefty agenda of dummying our children down.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 10, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Another lefty agenda of dummying our children down.



Yeah, but Indiana is run by Republicans.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Another lefty agenda of dummying our children down.
> ...



It's lefty school officials who are doing it ,not your state legislature.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 10, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



So the DOA are lefty school officials? I never knew!



> *Indianapolis&#8212;
> The Department of Education will no longer require Indiana's public schools to teach cursive writing beginning this fall.
> 
> "The Common Core State Standards do not include cursive writing at all. Instead, students are expected to become proficient with keyboarding skills," the DOE said in a memo sent April 25.
> ...



Cursive writing: Schools no longer required to teach cursive beginning this fall - fox59.com


----------



## random3434 (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is some info on NCLB, started in 2002:

http://www2.ed.gov/policy/elsec/leg/esea02/107-110.pdf


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes they are Dr. Tony Bennett is a liberal Dem and so are the rest of them.
Indiana's definition of "persistently lowest achieving schools"


----------



## random3434 (Jul 10, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Yes they are Dr. Tony Bennett is a liberal Dem and so are the rest of them.
> Indiana's definition of "persistently lowest achieving schools"



Yeah, and most (if not all) the teachers here (in IN) destest him.

Just because he's in charge, doesn't mean we agree with him. Trust me, I'm a so called "lib" and I think this sucks.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they are Dr. Tony Bennett is a liberal Dem and so are the rest of them.
> ...



So do I. We have libs on the AZ state school board too and the majority of our state do not like their agenda either. Especially LA RAZA.


----------



## chanel (Jul 10, 2011)

On a personal note. I remember the battles and tears over handwriting practice when my kids were young, Yet when they went to high school, and were given a choice, they used cursive almost exclusively because it is "faster". Keyboarding may be faster but kids don't use laptops in most classrooms. Notetaking is a very valuable skill.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we should get all of the State Board of Education out of running our schools and put the Teacher's in charge.
And get rid of the Federal Department of Education also.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 10, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Some food for thought...
> 
> 10 Reasons to Teach Cursive Writing First Before Print - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com



Every one of those is an important guide to learning to learn. It's especially true that if children (and adults, really) can't spell, they can't read. I even forgive common errors in English grammar, because it's so convoluted that it's difficult to remember "the rule" in many cases. But spelling, and the ease of spelling, if not taught as rote at a young age will not allow a child to properly comprehend anything else put to paper.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 10, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Reminds me of Brad Paisley's, "If I could write a letter to me"
> I should of studied Spanish and taken a typing class



I should *HAVE* studied Spanish...

Oops.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 10, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> When I was in school drafting was taught to all the boys and home ec to all the girls.
> Like cursive writing, a waste of time.
> However, Latin is usefull in learning many other languages.



Drafting? Only if the child wanted to pursue some career like engineering or architecture where he/she would need it. Home Ec was taught because in those days, most women's jobs were home makers, not CEOs.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 10, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Printing is easier to read, but for me, printing instead of writing is just the opposite. As I said, if I'm printing, I find I'm thinking of each letter, while if I'm writing, the letters flow automatically into a word.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 10, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The overall poor quality of primary education isn't the fault of any political party; it's because education has been a low priority for at least 3 decades among parents. School boards are almost always comprised of said parents.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 10, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Yes they are Dr. Tony Bennett is a liberal Dem and so are the rest of them.
> Indiana's definition of "persistently lowest achieving schools"


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of Brad Paisley's, "If I could write a letter to me"
> ...


Guessin' I should of studied English, hunh?!

Got in a hurry and went phonetic on your ass


----------

